# Good Stuff...



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys...Just wanted to let ya'll know Jehmco have fantastic fishy food. All of my fish went fanatic over their flake food. Their freeze dried stuff is out of this would (not a ton of little crumbs at the bottom all whole!) I'm not trying to promote their stuff or anthing, but if your someone who has a bunch of fish like me and buys food in bulk this is great stuff to get. Even my all might picky eater JD came out imidiately for the flake. 

Also, my hubby just told me Jeff Rapps just got GOLDEN oscars in. Of course this happens when I'm out of tank space. I've been wanting one of these guys forever. Just lettin you guys know! 

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com

http://www.jehmco.com


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: wow ... electric blue "jack dempsey's" are still going for $20+ ... those guys are supre easy to breed ... :| :? :!: :mrgreen: 
I might have to switch over a tank to south american .... I think I could spare 1 of my 9 african to switch ... of course I do have a pair of "green terroes" breeding in my african tank ... might just add some "jacks" to the mix :wink: 

Nice links though

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Electric Blue JDs (at 3-4") go for around $100 in Atl. I've read on another forum that they're really hard to breed. :? I'll try to find that thread, and maybe you could give a few tips!


----------

